# SSF's Pheno Hunt! (Journal #2)



## SensiStarFan (Jun 16, 2011)

Many of you already know I had to take down my grow a while back. But now I am ready to get started again.  I had to get rid of all my plants including the strains/phenos I had been working with. So for the first time in 3 years I am not going to be growing any Sensi Star  I will probably order more beans in the future but for now I have a bunch of other beans to try out. For this grow I am germinating 17 seeds of 6 different strains. Ultimately I would be happy with finding a couple different really good females to build a new stable. I only have one or two seeds of 4 of the strains so I doubt I will finish this journal with 6 strains. 

I mixed tap water with a few drops of H2O2 (I don't bother with the ph when germinating seeds) and put the seeds in shot glasses to soak almost 24 hours ago. 

So here is what I am germinating:

1) 6 of Soma Seeds "NYC Diesel" 
*Sex :* *Regular*
*Type :* *Mostly indica*
*Flowering :* *Photoperiod*
*Genetics :* *Mexican Sativa x Afghani*
*Flowering Time :* *Long*
*Outdoor Harvest :* *October*
*Height :* *Medium, Tall*
*THC Level : High*
*Characteristics :* *Exotic Taste, an Exotic Smell and an Exotic High* 
"* N.Y.C. Diesel* *cannabis seeds* take 10-12 weeks to flower and they can be cultivated both indoors and outdoors. N.Y.C Diesel is 60% indica and 40% sativa."

2) 2 of TH Seeds "Darkstar"
*Sex :* *Regular*
*Type :* *Mostly indica*
*Flowering :* *Photoperiod*
*Genetics :* *Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif*
*Flowering Time :* *Medium, Long*
*Outdoor Harvest :* *Oct*
*Height :* *Medium, Tall*
*THC Level : High*
*Characteristics :* *grows ridiculously dense buds* 
"*Darkstar* *cannabis seeds* grow to a height of 120 - 140cm and produces a good yield. Flowering time takes 70 days. It is mostly Indica * Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif. "

3) 1 of TH Seeds "Kushage"
*Sex :* *Feminized*
*Type :* *Mostly indica*
*Flowering :* *Photoperiod*
*Genetics :* *S.A.G.E. x OG Kush*
*Flowering Time :* *Long*
*Outdoor Harvest :* *October/November*
*Height :* *Tall*
*THC Level : High*
*Characteristics :* *spicy sweetness* 
"O.G. Kush cross with S.A.G.E, delivers the essential Sativa influence to lift up the sometimes overwhelming Kush effect. With a longer flowering than the O.G. you can expect bigger yields & more elegantly shaped plants"

4) 1 of TH Seeds "Burmese Kush"
*Sex :* *Feminized*
*Type :* *Indica / Sativa*
*Flowering :* *Photoperiod*
*Genetics :* *Burmese Kush x OG Kush*
*Flowering Time :* *Medium*
*Outdoor Harvest :* *September/October*
*Height :* *Medium*
*THC Level : High*
*Characteristics :* *Great Kush flavor & high* 
"A short but phat plant with a flowering time of only 7 1/2 weeks, making it one of the fastest *T.H. Seeds* strains. To create this mean machine, we`ve crossed the authentic *Burmese Kush* with the O.G. Kush from L.A."

5) 1 of Dinafem "Blue Hash"
*Sex :* *Feminized*
*Type :* *Indica*
*Flowering :* *Photoperiod*
*Genetics :* *Blueberry x California Hash Plant.*
*Flowering Time :* *Medium*
*Outdoor Harvest :* *Flowers in about 55 days*
*Height :* *Medium*
*THC Level : 12% - 16%*
*Characteristics :* *sweet, fruity* 
"*Blue Hash* takes the mind sweep of Blueberry and mixes it with the ethereal calm of the California Hash Plant. *Dinafems Blue Hash* is an Indica that flowers fast and changes from a bright violet to a dark purple when fully mature"

6) 6 of Soma Seeds "NYC Diesel" (x) Resin Seeds "La Ultra"
This is my own cross. I was messing around with an LA Ultra male I had last grow and painted some pollen on a NYC Diesel female that I had and produced about 30 seeds. The NYC Diesel flowers in about 10-10 1/2 weeks and the LA Ultra flowers in about 9 weeks so I am guessing it will take 9-10 weeks. 


IT'S GOOD TO BE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds good.....I will park my wheel over here.  Green mojo.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what comes out of all those strains!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 16, 2011)

Well let's do this. Glad to see ya back at it bro


----------



## my my (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll be tuning in as well. I have several of those same beans.
hope you find a keeper in the lot.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

Yay I got in on this one early, cant wait to see what this line up brings.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 17, 2011)

So after 24 hours of soaking 15 of the 17 seeds have sunk to the bottom of the shots glasses and are all showing little tap roots.  2 of the NYC Diesels still have not popped but every other seed has.  :woohoo: 

  My camera is not working, the button you press to take the picture actually came off and I have no idea where it is :doh:   But I will get it fixed by the time I have anything to take pics of.

THANKS FOR PULLING UP A CHAIR EVERYONE!

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2011)

I am in! Glad to have you back journaling. Is that a word?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am in! Glad to have you back journaling. Is that a word?


 
Hi Rosebud!  If it isn't a word it should be, I like it.

I was able to get my broken camera to take pictures.  Germinating seeds suck but that's all I have to show.  The close-up is the seeds I made, the NYC Diesel (x) LA Ultra.






-SSF-


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey SSF.  I will pull up a seat if you don't mind..?  All those strains sound delicious.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 18, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hey SSF. I will pull up a seat if you don't mind..? All those strains sound delicious. GREEN MOJO!!


 
Thanks Power Planter.  The last two seeds are showing tap roots today so all 17 seeds have germinated.  The "Blue Hash" bean has already shedded it's seed cap.  The beans are being put into plastic bags in a wet paper towel and put in a dvd case and stored upright so the taproots grow down.  In a day or two when the taproots are a little bigger I will go ahead and plant them.  




-SSF-


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

Why not go ahead and get em into the medium?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 18, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Why not go ahead and get em into the medium?


 
I find I have a higher success rate when transplanting them to rockwool cubes or soil if I let the germinating seeds develop a little more before planting them.  I like for the root to get to be around 1-2 inches at least.

-SSF-


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 18, 2011)

I understand completely.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 22, 2011)

One week after soaking the beans for 24 hours and I have little seedlings.  I am not sure if all are going to make it, time will tell.  I soaked them for 24 hours, put them in a wet paper towel in a plastic bag for two days to get the tap roots a little bigger, and then transfered them to rockwool cubes.  I bury the cubes up to the top in dirt in a clear plastic container with a plastic lid over it, the same set-up I use for cloning.  I then leave two one foot floro's over the top of it.  Once these seedlings get to be a few inches tall I then will transplant them into 16 ounce plastic cups.  The "Blue Hash" is the only one that still has not come out of the rockwool.









-SSF-


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 22, 2011)

off to a good start sensi... so if you find a new keeper are you gonna have to ask for a name change?


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 23, 2011)

gr8t stuff sensi, i will watching that La Ultra


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

IMO, seedlings should be handled differently than clones.  I never put a humidity dome over seedlings--I find it contributes to dampening off.  I also think that you are going to see algae growing on the top of the rockwool cubes if you do not get the tops below the surface of the dirt. 

You have quite an impressive list there on your hunt for the dank pheno.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, seedlings should be handled differently than clones. I never put a humidity dome over seedlings--I find it contributes to dampening off. I also think that you are going to see algae growing on the top of the rockwool cubes if you do not get the tops below the surface of the dirt.
> 
> You have quite an impressive list there on your hunt for the dank pheno.


 
Thanks for the advice THG.  The seedlings will only be under the dome for a couple days, basically until the seed caps all pop off and then they will be put in individual 16 ounce cups.  The exposed rockwool will only be seeing light for a couple days so I am not worried about algae growing on the rockwool (I have had that happen in the past when cloning in rockwool under a humidity dome).  Most of them are going into cups today, only a few have still not shed their seed caps.  I know putting them under a humidity dome in dirt with exposed rockwoll is not ideal.  It's just a little short stop on the way from the paper towel to the individual cups.  To combat any mold or algae I am using water mixed with a few drop of H2O2.  And the reason I use the humidity dome early is because right now the humidity in my house is VERY low.
  The Burmese Kush seedling does not appear to be growing.  I noticed when I transplanted it from the paper towel to the rockwool the root tip was a little brown.  It wasn't algae or mold, it looked like it was almost burnt a little bit.  Perhaps it got too warm while in the paper towel.  Also the "Blue Hash" seedling does not appear to be making it either.  Which sucks.  If I was going to only have 2 out of 17 seedlings not make it, why couldn't it have been one of the strains I germed 6 seeds of instead of two strains I only had one seed of?     They may still grow, but for the last two days I haven't seen any growth at all.  
  I will get some more pics up once I get everything into individual cups.


-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 23, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> off to a good start sensi... so if you find a new keeper are you gonna have to ask for a name change?


 
Never, even if I grew something 10 times better than SensiStar I will always be a SSF.  It was the first MJ I ever grew that was in my opinion "great".


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 23, 2011)

Son of a ***** God **** it mother ******* Donkey *** worthless piece of dog **** **** face!!!!!!!!

  Just spoke with my boss and I have to go out of state for a MONTH at the beginning of July.  Normally I do not have to travel, this throws a monkey wrench in my plans!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow Sensi that sucks!


----------

